# Radio Delete Plate



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

There is a radio delete plate for a 68 Chevelle on Ebay. I have been looking for one for my 68 GTO for a long time and I'm hoping it is the same for both cars. Does anybody know?


----------



## 67RestoTempest (Jul 10, 2013)

i think a picture would be more helpful


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*"IDidn'tOrderARadioPlate"*



Pontiacdude said:


> There is a radio delete plate for a 68 Chevelle on Ebay. I have been looking for one for my 68 GTO for a long time and I'm hoping it is the same for both cars. Does anybody know?


:cool Not the same part, won't fit. The one you want looks more like this one; http://www.corvettemods.com/1968-76-C3-Corvette-Radio-Delete-Plate-Kit_p_7908.html


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool Not the same part, won't fit. The one you want looks more like this one; 1968-76 C3 Corvette Radio Delete Plate Kit


Haha, $184 for that!?!?!?!? What a joke.


----------



## 67RestoTempest (Jul 10, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Haha, $184 for that!?!?!?!? What a joke.


holy hell yeah almost 200 $ for a piece of sheet metal , i guess corvette owners must be rich


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

67RestoTempest said:


> holy hell yeah almost 200 $ for a piece of sheet metal , i guess corvette owners must be rich


 I thought it was plastic...


----------

